# MFT vs. T-slot table?



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

Fellow inmates, I'm trying to decide which system to go with for use w/ my Makita track saw: MFT or T-slotted. One basic assumption I'm making is that I will use a sacrificial skin/scraps in either set up in order to not cut the top, so the concern of chopping the T-slot to useless bits is eliminated. Has anyone compared the 2 systems and shared their experiences/views?

TIA,
Bradley


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey, I am in the same process. Trying to create a helpful workspace for my Makita track saw (which I think is awesome, by the way). Hope you get some responses.


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

Love my Makita track saw, especially as one can only love something that is fully $300 cheaper than its green twin brother!

As I've pondered this, I'm even considering a hybrid MFT/T-slot version-then I get it both ways!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I use a T slot that can be used for assembly, as well.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looking forward to your hybrid t-slot MFT combo.

Brad's table rocks and the adjustable clamping system must be 
nice to use.

I like making hybrids.


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

> I use a T slot that can be used for assembly, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Brad, nice! What t-slot material did you use, I don't recognize those? Have you seen Bernie's (over at Woodworkingtalk.com forum) t-slot table? It was featured in a Shopnotes or Woodsmith article, and yours looks like it might be similar. Can you share a bit about how you might change it if you were to redo it? Do you use a traditional bench w/ bench vise and dog holes? Do you use this one just for assembly?

TIA, Bradley


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have not seen Bernie's table design.

I have not found any design flaws as of yet but it is used primarily for assembly. I do not usually do work that involves panels that are more than 4' x 3' so the clamps and vises I use are not that robust compared to a Roubo bench and vise design.

But, I do have a couple of vises that I do use with this design. They simply clamp on to the edge.

The real advantage to this design is that the rails allow you to bring your work to the clamps, vs. bringing the clamps to the work. The latter approach can be expensive due to the number of clamps that could be involved. This also eliminates the need for dog holes.

The dual purpose track is from Woodpecker Tools. I already had a lot of existing clamps and accessories that were compatible so I could repurpose them on this table. Saved me money and just made all my tables (i.e. drill press) with T slots more flexible.

So far, I love this table. It can do so much more than what I originally had planned for it. I could even install a router in it and slap a fence on it using the t track and have a second router table, as well as, an assembly table. And the melamine top allows me to do glue ups without being worried if the piece is going to stick to the table. Easy clean up and I have a perfectly flat work surface again.


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

> Looking forward to your hybrid t-slot MFT combo.
> 
> Brad s table rocks and the adjustable clamping system must be
> nice to use.
> ...


Waho, yes Brad's set up is very well thought out-I'll be freely pilfering ideas-and after I linked over to his OP on it, I discovered answers to most of my questions, duh sorry Brad. For instance, he made it thick enough and edged it so he can clamp across it w/ traditional bar clamps. His version is so nice, I'm almost afraid to build it and then abuse it!

-Bradley


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105581










I like the adjustable width and length of the assembly table.

Good show Brad!


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

> I have not seen Bernie s table design.
> 
> I have not found any design flaws as of yet but it is used primarily for assembly. I do not usually do work that involves panels that are more than 4 x 3 so the clamps and vises I use are not that robust compared to a Roubo bench and vise design.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional thoughts. I haven't had time to dig into Bernie's design, but it appears bigger, not unlike the various "new fangled" benches out there (FWW's for example) that are in the 30×60 range.

Since you use yours for assembly, I bet you could easily adapt yours to a height adjustable version similar to that shown earlier in this thread.

-Bradley


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I love sharing designs on this site.

Its my favorite part of participating in a forum like this. Its all about the members.


----------

